# Cuerpo aceleracion Trailblazer



## pcm2016 (May 19, 2017)

Buenas. Estoy revisando una trailblazer 2005 y tengo una duda con el cuerpo de aceleracion.

En la trailblazer para que el cuerpo de aceleracion responda al pedal, debe estar encendido el motor o con solo poner el interruptor de ignicion en posicion ON? 

saludo.


----------



## Joel79 (May 19, 2017)

Normalmente   tiene que estar arrancado.....            pero te da algún problema el auto


----------



## pcm2016 (May 19, 2017)

Si los codigos P0122, P0223, P0689, P1682 y no responde el cuerpo de aceleracion a los movimientos del pedal.

Estoy probando la computadora y el cuerpo de aceleracion en el taller, pero como es la primera que reviso con este tipo de control electronico no estoy seguro de su funcionamiento.

Si es como usted dice tengo que conectarle el body ya que el sistema usa immobilizador tipo passlock, y simular el sensor de cigueñal.


----------



## Joel79 (May 19, 2017)

para probar el cuerpo  tenes que inyectarle pwm  manda foto del cuerpo y el conector a ver en que mas te puedo ayudar


----------



## pcm2016 (May 19, 2017)

la imagen es el cuerpo de aceleracion de una trailblazer 5.3L V8.

El motor esta entre los terminales A y B mostrados en la foto.

conoces como es la señal del sensor de cigueñal para la trailblazer?


----------



## Joel79 (May 19, 2017)

La forma de onda la desconosco ,  el cuerpo lo podes probar con un pulsador.

Compañero, según estuve viendo los codigos tenés que revisar un fusible de ignición alimetación de la ecu y despues el cuerpo y el pedal.


----------



## pcm2016 (May 21, 2017)

dos de ellos indicaban algo de los circuitos de alimentacion. En el banco de pruebas trata de comandar el cuerpo. Debe ser un problema con el pin 14 que alimenta al cuerpo de aceleracion. Y los otros dos tienen que ver con el pedal. Manana seguire intentando simular el encendido para verificar que responda la computadora al pedal simulado.

respecto al sensor de ciguenal la senal para ese vehiculo es de 24x. si logro simularla te notifico los resultados


----------



## Joel79 (May 21, 2017)

suerte     revisa fusibles    de alimentación de la ecu,    tendras la waveform de ckp y cmp de ese auto     para la librería de señales gracias


----------



## pcm2016 (May 23, 2017)

Coloque en el banco de pruebas la computadora y le aplique la señal de cigueñal como la que muestro en la imagen. El resultado es que la computadora puso señal de bomba de gasolina y señal en la mitad de los inyectores.

Sabes que hace la computadora cuando enciende la luz de potencia reducida, esa que es como un motor con una flecha hacia abajo???


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 23, 2017)

Estimado pcm2016:

 Para probar el Cuerpo de aceleración electrónica fuera del vehículo, no se requiere señal de CKP. Solo es necesario localizar las líneas del motor del cuerpo de aceleración ( las cuales creo ya identificaste con como A y B ) y aplicarles voltaje mediante control PWM, el motor girará hasta cierta posición dependiendo de las pulsaciones.

 Incluso se puede hacer una prueba poco ortodoxa pero efectiva: necesitas una fuente de 12V (puede ser la batería del automóvil) y aplicas negativo a la linea A y positivo a la línea B, solo aplicas el voltaje por un instante, si ves que la válvula tiende a cerrar entonces invierte la polaridad y aplica el voltaje nuevamente y tendrá que abrir la válvula, no recomiendo sostener el voltaje mas de 2 segundos porque podrías quemar el motor, solo haz contacto por un instante para que compruebes que el motor trabaja.

 Entra a youtube y busca pruebas de cuerpo de aceleración para que tengas una idea mas precisa. Suerte.


----------



## pcm2016 (May 24, 2017)

Muchas gracias masteralfonso7.

Probé el cuerpo de aceleración con una batería y éste abre o cierra dependiendo de la polaridad aplicada.

Tengo una duda con respecto al "Modo de Potencia Reducida" de la TrailBlazer, indicado en el tablero con la iluminación de la señal que tiene forma de motor con una flecha hacia abajo. 
En el "Moto de Potencia Reducida" la computadora deja de mandar señal a 4 injectores ?

Ya conecté el pedal al computador y el cuerpo de aceleracion responde al movimiento del pedal. Responde también con el motor apagado y el interruptor en posición ON.

Lo que me queda la duda es el "Modo de Potencia Reducida" ya que sigue sin funcionar  4 injectores


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 25, 2017)

Buenos días compañero:

 El testigo del que hablas es el símbolo del cuerpo de aceleración electrónico, es la vista de corte. El rayo en el centro significa que el sistema de aceleración electrónica presenta una falla eléctrica.

 El sistema de aceleración electrónica en éste caso, básicamente se compone de:

 Pedal electrónico el cual es un sensor de posición ( APP )
 Sensor de posición de la mariposa ( TPS ubicado dentro del cuerpo de aceleración )
 Motor del cuerpo de aceleración.
 Computadora de motor.

 La estrategia de reducir la potencia del motor se emplea cuando hay una falla que afecta al sistema de control de inyección y encendido del motor del carro.

 Ésta estrategia consiste en impedir que el cuerpo de aceleración realice la apertura de la mariposa cuando el motor esta encendido. Esto hace que solo podamos acelerar a un máximo de 1,500 - 2,000 rpm.

 Lo primero es revisar los códigos de falla con un escáner automotriz para saber en que área se origina la falla. Trata de obtener esos códigos y compártelos para poderte orientar.


----------



## pcm2016 (May 25, 2017)

Amigo masteralfonso7  estos son los códigos que tenia el vehículo
P0122
P0135
P0223
P0689
P1516
P1682
P2101
P2176
P3401
P3425
P3449


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 25, 2017)

Borra los códigos y vuelve a hacer la lectura,si no aparece ningún código ve al paso 1A, si hay códigos escríbenos aquí nuevamente.

1A - Cierra el switch del auto por 10 seg. y vuelve a abrir el switch.

Revisa si hay códigos, si hay escríbenos aquí, si no hay enciende el auto y trata de acelerar. Si el motor no acelera generará nuevos códigos, muéstranos esos códigos.

La razón por la que te aconsejo borrar todos los códigos que enviaste y que realizes la lectura nuevamente es porque al retirar el cuerpo de aceleración del auto para hacer pruebas fuera eso genera códigos que no tienen que ver con la falla y por tanto debemos filtrar resultados.


----------



## pcm2016 (Jun 11, 2017)

Buen día.

Antes de instalar la computadora y el cuerpo de aceleración revisé la fusilera y el cableado. Encontré que los cables del ramal que esta cerca del motor y que se dirige al sensor de presión de aceite y a la tarjeta VLOM (ambas en la parte de atrás del motor) estaban haciendo corto circuito entre el cable que conduce el voltaje de alimentación y los cables de control de la tarjeta VLOM.

Al separar los cables se eliminaron muchos códigos, quedando el P3401. Este error se debe a que el solenoide 1 de la tarjeta VLOM tiene el embobinado en circuito abierto.

La tarjeta VLOM no se cual es su función. Lo que les he entendido a algunos mecánicos es que controlan presión de aceite a los taquetes. De acuerdo con el plano la tarjeta contiene 4 solenoides que los numeran por el cilindro que controlan ( 1, 4, 6 y 7) casualmente estos inyectores no trabajan aunque en la tarjeta el solenoide que falla es el del cilindro 1. 
En la computadora salen unos cables para manejar los inyectores 1, 4, 6 y 7 y otros para los solenoides de la tarjeta VLOM.

La falla P3401 produce que la computadora apague los inyectores 1, 4, 6 y 7?


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jun 29, 2017)

La tarjeta VLOm controla los solenoides que activan o desactivan las válvulas de admisión / escape para que determinados cilindros no funcionen en el modo de economía.

El Código p3401 indica que esta fallando el circuito o solenoide correspondiente al cilindro #1.
Si es posible que esa falla impida el funcionamiento de los demás solenoides.

Saludos.


----------



## pcm2016 (Dic 9, 2017)

Gracias por todas sus ayudas. Se logro reparar la camioneta. La tarjeta VLOM tenia problemas con el conector por eso fallaba. El resto de los codigos era problemas de contactos en la fusilera y cableado.


----------

